# best gas and electricity plan



## sunnywalk (10 Apr 2011)

hi
I am hoping to get some advice here.. i fine the esb and gas bills impossible to read and simply dont understand them
I am with ESB and bord gais..both standard plans i think.. i find them both very expensive!!compared to what i had to pay in the uk when i lived there!!  airtricity are constantly knocking on doors but i believe they are trying to tie people in with a contract so not interested in that!!
i pay both my DD,. have no idea if i am getting any discount for that!!... and i see ESB are reducing their prices.. 

Any advicce on what is the best value gas electricity combination out there in the market place? I live in North tipp

would appreciate advice thanks


----------



## theresa1 (10 Apr 2011)

Dont go with one company when two are cheaper. Ring the ESB and check that you are on the supersaver plan and on online billing - save 14%
Switch your gas to Flogas on direct debit - save 15% option B


----------



## sunnywalk (19 Apr 2011)

thanks for that advice .. have contacted flogas and will call esb


----------



## theresa1 (19 Apr 2011)

sunnywalk said:


> thanks for that advice .. have contacted flogas and will call esb


 

Your welcome - I'm delighted I could help.


----------



## rockofages (21 Apr 2011)

Airtricity are not trying to tie people into contracts... no-one is, for either gas or elec supply.


----------



## theresa1 (19 Aug 2011)

http://www.herald.ie/lifestyle/family-home/how-i-saved-a-small-fortune-2850174.html


----------

